# Acetic acid for igf



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good source for this stuff?

Been searching but most are USA company's!

Thanks guys


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pro peptides,around 6 days delivery.

http://www.propeptides.net/acetic-acid-spring-blow-out


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

could someone outline the mixing procedure for igf, just ordered some acetic acid and have bac water to hand but the igf will be 10 x 100mcg vials so makes life abit awkward.

planned doasge used is going to be 40mcg per day on training days which is 5 a week.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mal said:


> pro peptides,around 6 days delivery.
> 
> http://www.propeptides.net/acetic-acid-spring-blow-out


have you used this site before?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I have. Good service.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks big dog


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Get it off ebay!! I've just got some

ebay link


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

landerson said:


> Get it off ebay!! I've just got some
> 
> ebay link


good find!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mal said:


> pro peptides,around 6 days delivery.
> 
> http://www.propeptides.net/acetic-acid-spring-blow-out


so far 9 days without a delivery. Contacted the company and they said i should give it up to 10 days.


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

around 6 days delivery???


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

came today, on the 9th day. in a nice little holder too


----------

